# 2012IRC R308.4.6



## steveray (Sep 5, 2018)

Situation: Slider out to deck, one step down. Perpendicular wall with a window in it. Window is <5' away from slider and <3' high.....Tempered?

R308.4.7 Glazing adjacent to the bottom stair landing. Glazing adjacent to the landing at the bottom of a stairway where the glazing is less than 36 inches (914 mm) above the landing and within 60 inches (1524 mm) horizontally of the bottom tread shall be considered a hazardous location.

I think we have decided a step is a stairway, but first time I have run into this...


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 5, 2018)

STAIR. A change in elevation, consisting of one or more risers.
 All steps, even a single step, are defined as a stair.
This makes the stair requirements applicable to all
steps unless specifically exempt in the code.
STAIRWAY. One or more flights of stairs, either exterior or
interior, with the necessary landings and platforms connecting
them, to form a continuous and uninterrupted passage
from one level to another.
 It is important to note that this definition characterizes
a stairway as connecting one level to another. The
term “level” is not to be confused with “story.” Steps
that connect two levels, one of which is not considered
a “story” of the structure, would be considered a
stairway. For example, a set of steps between the
basement level in an areaway and the outside ground
level would be considered a stairway. A series of
steps between the floor of a story and a mezzanine
within that story would also be considered a stairway

IMO yes, tempered.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry, definition and commentary from 2015 IBC


----------



## fatboy (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm afraid I have to agree with ^^^^^^^^^^^^250.......


----------



## steveray (Sep 6, 2018)

That is what I am going with, just needed to make sure I wasn't going off the rails...Just started in a new Town and this is what I would assume is a repeated mistake in a bunch of buildings......


----------

